
Death of the sampling theorem? - onuralp
https://markusmeister.com/2018/03/20/death-of-the-sampling-theorem/
======
gus_massa
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16634001](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16634001)

